# Dandelion Root for Water Loss - How much



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

How much Dandelion Root do people run whilst trying to drop off as much water as possible?

Cheers


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Depends how aggressive you want to go about it and what is the reason behind this?

Can go up to around 20g over the day, along with vit c, but taper up over a few days. As a one off i.e a show/photo shoot.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

I used grapefruuit juice as its a diuretic and glycerol to lift water from beneath the skin and pull it into the musclevcells


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Its not for a comp, i am just holding a fair amount of water, looking to reduce for my holiday (too look good on first day) ha


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Its not for a comp, i am just holding a fair amount of water, looking to reduce for my holiday (too look good on first day) ha


Most who say this are just fat lol

Just run maintenance dose as per instructions on label then up dose to 5g a day a week out from holiday, if you feel the need. Use alongside vit c at same dose.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been looking into this for my holiday...not for before but during.

The holiday sun always makes my hands and ankles swell up with water and it does my head in. So i'm looking for something to take away with me this year to get rid of the water when it appears or to take to stop it from happening

any ideas lads?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

monkeez said:


> I've been looking into this for my holiday...not for before but during.
> 
> *The holiday sun always makes my hands and ankles swell up with water and it does my head in*. So i'm looking for something to take away with me this year to get rid of the water when it appears or to take to stop it from happening
> 
> any ideas lads?


Just drink more.

You are most likely dehydrated in the "holiday sun". You don't want to be using a diuretic while already dehydrated in hot conditions, good night sweet prince.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Just drink more.
> 
> You are most likely dehydrated in the "holiday sun". You don't want to be using a diuretic while already dehydrated in hot conditions, good night sweet prince.


Believe me i do drink shed loads of water.

I need something to fvck the water off in my ankles and hands off.

It dissapears as soon as i get home.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am around 9-10 % going off calipers. Can see outline of Abs when untensed, but can really see them well tensed. However if i drop carbs for a week they look really well, thats why i thought of trying to get rid of as much water as possible


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Dude ur still on DNP right? i wouldnt force the water out as long there is DNP in your system, i had the last cap sunday morning and today i noticed water started to come off


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Dude ur still on DNP right? i wouldnt force the water out as long there is DNP in your system, i had the last cap sunday morning and today i noticed water started to come off


My last dose of DNP will be tonight mate, so was hoping to really flush water out next Tues Weds and Thurs


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Well havent consumed any dnp since sunday morning and i started to lose water today


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Well havent consumed any dnp since sunday morning and i started to lose water today


So it has taken 4 days to start dropping off?? When would you expect to fill out again


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think dandelion is one of the most underestimated supplements out there it has some great qualities, glad to see its used...


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

steve89 said:


> So it has taken 4 days to start dropping off?? When would you expect to fill out again


Well its taken for days for me, i have trained my ass off and drank tons of water i dropped ,8kg compared to the day before, im running 100mcg T3 i will drop that to 50mcg tomorrow and start carbing a bit more up. increase my kcals with 200 since im getting measured on saturday and wonna look my best  But i dunno when i will fill out i would assume after 14 days total everything will be back to normal.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Well its taken for days for me, i have trained my ass off and drank tons of water i dropped ,8kg compared to the day before, im running 100mcg T3 i will drop that to 50mcg tomorrow and start carbing a bit more up. increase my kcals with 200 since im getting measured on saturday and wonna look my best  But i dunno when i will fill out i would assume after 14 days total everything will be back to normal.


I was going to stop T3 the day i stop DNP, would you advise to run a little longer?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

steve89 said:


> I was going to stop T3 the day i stop DNP, would you advise to run a little longer?


Depends on dose and cycle length can't remember how long u running etc?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Depends on dose and cycle length can't remember how long u running etc?


Running 50mg T3 since Monday, on 600mg BRL dnp, feels around 400mg though


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Running 50mg T3 since Monday, on 600mg BRL dnp, feels around 400mg though


at 50 mcg it wouldnt be a problem to look full eating enough carbs. Where you going on a holiday? if you could watch what you eat on your holiday i would just run T3 while on holiday. what about the gear ur using? bringing that wiht u?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> at 50 mcg it wouldnt be a problem to look full eating enough carbs. Where you going on a holiday? if you could watch what you eat on your holiday i would just run T3 while on holiday. what about the gear ur using? bringing that wiht u?


Erm diet wont be the best, a slice of pizza here and there haha Going to croatia for a music festival. No i am using test e, 250 per week so will jab before my flight.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Erm diet wont be the best, a slice of pizza here and there haha Going to croatia for a music festival. No i am using test e, 250 per week so will jab before my flight.


For how many days?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I just dont drink water


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> For how many days?


8 Days ill be there


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm.. hard to decide if its better to stop t3 to hope to recover as much as possible before your vacation or its better just to run it up to your vacation. optimal would to bring some t3 and run 25mcg ED imo


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Hmm.. hard to decide if its better to stop t3 to hope to recover as much as possible before your vacation or its better just to run it up to your vacation. optimal would to bring some t3 and run 25mcg ED imo


Do you think? This is the first time i have ever ran it, and i have heard bad stories regarding Thyroids etc


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Do you think? This is the first time i have ever ran it, and i have heard bad stories regarding Thyroids etc


Like what stories  ?


----------

